# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Making gains on TRT

## Movingmetal

Is it possible to make gains on testosterone repla***ent therapy? or am i doomed forever as far as gaining muscle mass, and keeping body fat low? I am currently on Reandron 1000 (testosterone undecanoate). 1000mg of testosterone per 4 ml injection. These injections are every 10-12 weeks apart. My diet is super clean at 3000 calories per day. Im 6' and 176 pounds. around 15% body fat. Please help. thanks

----------


## Hackamaniac

Read this bro......http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...work...you-ask

----------


## bass

good post Hack!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Yes, you will make gains and yes you will lose weight BUT Testosterone alone is not a panacea. You need to train and train hard and keep your diet clean and rich in protein.

Interesting that you are on Reandron and not Cyp. Can you tell us why you're using this form of Testosterone?

You know it has a long active half life...about 2 weeks or so. You may be better served getting injections every 6 weeks and not 10.

Here's a conclusion from a study of men using Reandron that you may find of interest Movingmetal:

*Conclusion Treatment with 1000 mg testosterone undecanoate injected at 6 weeks intervals or in combination with levonorgestrel showed suppression of spermatogenesis comparable to weekly injections of 200 mg testosterone enanthate. Because of its long half-life and in the absence of severe side-effects, testosterone undecanoate can be considered as first choice testosterone ester in further studies of hormonal male contraception.*

----------


## zaggahamma

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.T5Gjqflm1ac

----------


## warchild

ive gained 20lbs on trt but i also eat and workout like a mofo

----------


## HRTstudent

> Is it possible to make gains on testosterone repla***ent therapy? or am i doomed forever as far as gaining muscle mass, and keeping body fat low? I am currently on Reandron 1000 (testosterone undecanoate). 1000mg of testosterone per 4 ml injection. These injections are every 10-12 weeks apart. My diet is super clean at 3000 calories per day. Im 6' and 176 pounds. around 15% body fat. Please help. thanks


It is to be expected to gain muscle and lose fat when a hypogonadal man goes on TRT. Also, you can gain muscle even with low T, it's just harder and you might hit a wall sooner. But otherwise, unless you want to look like someone in Flex magazine, TRT will keep you plenty hopped up on testosterone to make gains.

You'll still need a decent protein intake, nutritious diet and solid training program of course.

----------


## Movingmetal

So I've been placed on reandron as the endo said its a longer acting ester, therefore less injections. The half life is actually around 53 days, that's why the injections are so spaced apart. I train properly, eat super clean, and rest. My thoughts were
Is there any point pursuing a lifestyle of sacrifice if there will
Be no results in the long run. Only live once and don't want to waste
My time. Bodybuilding is my passion and think about it 24/7. Motivation is through the roof and have been training for 5 years. So thanks for the help guys I will continue my passion

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> So I've been placed on reandron as the endo said its a longer acting ester, therefore less injections. The half life is actually around 53 days, that's why the injections are so spaced apart. I train properly, eat super clean, and rest. My thoughts were
> Is there any point pursuing a lifestyle of sacrifice if there will
> Be no results in the long run. Only live once and don't want to waste
> My time. Bodybuilding is my passion and think about it 24/7. Motivation is through the roof and have been training for 5 years. So thanks for the help guys I will continue my passion


If you eat right and train hard, there should be no reason as to why you can't put mass on.

----------

